# حبيبات رملية تعطى بريق الذهب وليست رملية



## سمير نظير (21 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
معى حوالى كليو ونصف مادة مثل الرمل وتعطيى فى الضوء بريق مثل الذهب
ولااسف لم يتعرف على المادة احد حيث انها استخرجت من زلعة من مقبرة
ارجو مساعدكم
حيث كل من رائها قال انها ذهب فهل يوجد ذهب مثل الرمل وليس معدن


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (21 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
من رأي ان تذهب بها الى محل الذهب لكي تفحصها.....
من الممكن ان يتحول الرمل بين يديك الى الذهب.....
كرامة من الله


م.مجـــــدي.........


----------



## fullbank (21 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"][MOVE="up"]شكرا لك اخي الكريم[/MOVE] [/FRAME]


----------



## مهندس أزهري (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*ده اللي اعرفه*

عنصر البيريت ( الذهب الكاذب )

هو عنصر يوجد في عروق الكوارتز مثله كثل الذهب 
تركيبه FeS
له شكل مثل خامات الذهب تماما ولكنه موجود علي هيئة قطع كبيره في الخامة 
لذا فإن مهندسين المناجم قادرين علي التفرقة بينه وبين الذهب الحقيقي عن طريق كمية وجوده

منم الممكن وجود البيريت بين يديك (احتمال)

اخوكم تعدين وفلزات الازهر


----------



## سمير نظير (2 نوفمبر 2006)

الف شكر اخى على الرد العلمى
طيب ياغالى لو هو البيريت
هل يباع ويشترى وابيعة فين


----------



## مهندس أزهري (3 نوفمبر 2006)

زي ما ذكرت ان البيريت تركيبه FeS

لذا فإنه خامة للحديد وما اظنش لو هوا اللي معاك انك تقدر تبيع كمية صغيرة منه لانه بيتباع بالاطنان 

بس يا ريت لو تقدر تصور الخامة اللي معاك علشان نتأكد انه بيريت 

انا لسه لحد دلوقتي مش متأكد ممكن تكون نحاس درجة نفاوته مش عالية او غيره 

المهم الصورة هتقرر 

سلام


----------



## snwflk (7 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز التقنيات الحديثة ممكن لها تحديد التركيبة الكيميائية و الفيزيائية لاي مادة تقريبا بفترة زمنية قليلة...
اذا اردت من الممكن ان احللها لك ... المطلوب اقل من غرام من المادة!


----------



## سمير نظير (7 نوفمبر 2006)

كيف الاتصال بك


----------



## سمير نظير (7 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
هذة صورة المادة
هى عبارة عن حبيبات قروية الشكل فى حجم الرمل
ولكن فى الضوء تعطى بريق الذهب


----------



## مهندس أزهري (7 نوفمبر 2006)

للاسف مش شايف حاجة 
يا ريت تحللها يكون احسن


----------



## snwflk (11 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ سمير نظير انا غير قادر على ارسال رسالة خاصة لك لقلة عدد مشاركاتي في المنتدى!
ارجوا منك ارسال رسالة الي بطريق الاتصال بك و انا مستعد لتحليل لمادة اللي بحوزتك!


----------



## esss11 (6 يناير 2007)

المادة دي اعتقد انها كالكوبايرايت لانها بتشبه الدهب تماما والله اعلم 
م/محمد المنشد


----------



## طارق الابيض (26 يناير 2007)

اخى العزيز انى وجدت مثلك زلعة فيها شىء مثل
الكحل اسود براق ياهل طرا الدهب ممكن يكون 
اسود اذا فضل فى الزلعة مدة طويلة وهل له
علاج لإن هذه المدة حوالى ثلاث كيلوا ونصف
ارجوا الافادة من الاخوه


----------



## تاكفاريناسي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا ايضا وجدت مادة تشبه التي وجدتها ولكن لم استطع تحديد ماهيتها ليست بنحاس لانها لا تتاثر بحمض النتريك وهي تشبه القشرة التي تكون في العر لكنها صفراء لامعة


----------



## الزهيري0007 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ربما تكون التبر العلاجي وهو مستخدم عند الفراعنة وهو اغلي من الذهب بعدة مرات رغم ان المذكور ذالون رمادي كما ذكر


----------



## م باسل وردان (25 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم يوجد مادة لها صفات مشابهة وهي كبريت الحديدي او البيريت 
واتمنى ان يكون الذي بين يديك ذهب


----------



## م باسل وردان (25 سبتمبر 2011)

Pyrite is called fool's gold because its brassy yellow color is very similar to gold. Although it looks like gold, its other physical properties are very different. Pyrite is harder, less dense, and more brittle. It leaves a greenish-black streak while gold leaves a golden-yellow one. However, pyrite is often associated with the presence of gold and copper, and locating fool's gold may mean the real thing isn't far off.
Pyrite is the most common of the sulfide minerals and can be found worldwide. It's the most important source of sulfur after native sulfur.

اذا صديقي يقال له الذهب الكاذب للتشابه بالشكل بينهما

[SIZE=-1]http://www.sdnhm.org/fieldguide/minerals/glossary.html#isometric[/SIZE]


----------



## م باسل وردان (25 سبتمبر 2011)

وهذه صورة للبيريت


----------

